# 322 problem



## vicky_gill (Sep 28, 2008)

Let me explain everything from beginning ..
I bought new 332 receiver with purple card..
i call to dn for activation ..they activated ..and give me account ...checked online my receiver is activated.. with hindi mega pack only ...international pack..

I hv old 33" dish with 118/119 circular lnb and 110 lnb with magic bracket ..both of them are dual.... i was using these on my sonicview ...working good ..

I hooked up rg6 cable from 110 lnb to satelite input 2 of receiver... and check switch ...signal is locked and is 58 ... when exit ....start loading software ...software get loaded ...after restart receiver ..it says ur card need upgrade...
as we know ...hindi channels are on 118 ..i replace 110 with 118 ...
then error come on secreen 129 ...your receiver has not yet autherize.. plz call for activation ....
even i repalce back 110 still same error

i called to dn customer care ..he di some troubleshooting but cud'nt fix problem ...

i want to run only one tv ..

both rca out put ...same error..


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

VIcky - both tuners on your 322 will need to see all slots that your subscribed programming is on - which if I'm intrepting your post correctly - is 118,119, and 110.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

vicky_gill,

The LNB on the dish acts as a switch sending the signal from the satellite to the receiver. You need a separator to split the signal coming from your dish to the receiver. Even though you said you changed the coax from 110 to 118, in actuality you are still getting 110. If you'll install the separator, then run the check switch you'll get the correct satellites on the receiver to get your programming. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As I see it by wording "*both of them are dual*": the OP has only D500+ dish and no SWITCH; 
for this config (regrdless of 322 or other type of receiver) it has to be installed DP34 switch at least. It must combine: 119W to port1, 110W - port2 and 118W - port 3.
If the 322 can support DPP [separator] (I don't remember), then the switch could be DPP44 and OP could run just one coax from point of install the DPP44 to DPP separator close to 322.

After the switch will be installed, the receiver must run setup (check switch menu), then wait 15 min for settle authorization card, if it will not go - call CSR and ask for send 're-hit'.


----------



## vicky_gill (Sep 28, 2008)

Now am using two cable directly from 118 dual lnb to 322 receiver inputs ....and did check switch showing 118 on both sat inputs....but still same error 129


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Now you shouldn't use two cables from '118W LNBF', because it's the combo LNBF block - it's combine (mechanically) two LNBFs: 119W and 118W, but has two SEPARATE outputs (one per LNBF).

Please, you will *NEED DP34 or DPP44 SWITCH*. Just find/borrow/buy it.


----------

